

Show HN: Drafts for Instagram for iOS (with some extra hashtag fun) - ajuhasz
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/later-for-instagram/id985784469?ls=1&mt=8

======
ajuhasz
While I was traveling in Patagonia I was using Instagram to tell a visual
story with some pretty long captions, but internet was spotty or non-existent.
Since Instagram didn't have a draft feature and I kept having to keep notes
and remember to post them along with the photos (this never worked out very
well). So when I came back to the states I decided to write this quick little
utility hoping it would help some other people traveling in spotty internet
areas.

I also never knew which hashtags were popular so I wrote a little hashtag
exploration feature that shows how many posts a hashtag has and similar
hashtags to the selected one.

Finally there's a quick map feature that let's you quickly (re)set the
location of the photo.

Full source at: [https://github.com/adamjuhasz/Later-for-
Instagram](https://github.com/adamjuhasz/Later-for-Instagram)

